# IP-Weiterleitung



## Roach (28. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe einen SuSE 9.0 Server mit 2 festen IPs in einem Rechenzetrum am laufen.

Zuhause habe ich mit einer dynamischen IP einen kleinen Server am laufen.

Ich würde gerne die 2. feste IP an die dynamische IP des kleinen Servers weiterleiten.

Ich habe bisher folgendes ausprobiert:

```
modprobe iptable_nat
echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d feste_ip-i eth1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to dyn_ip:80
```

Ergebnis ist, dass Anfragen an die _feste_ip_ keine Antwort liefern.

WIe könnte ich dies realisieren?

Über Hinweise und Tipps / Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## andy72 (28. März 2007)

Da die feste IP ja von Deinem Provider stammt, kannst Du diese IP nicht einfach mit ipTables auf DEINEM Pc weiterleiten. Das funktioniert nur so, indem Du einen dynamischen DNS hast (z.B. von DynDNS) und dem die IP Deines PC schickst (macht sich am besten per cronjob). Jetzt, wo Du aus dem Internet erreichbar bist, leitest Du die feste IP deines Providers auf die neue Adresse von DynDNS um und fertig ists


----------



## Roach (28. März 2007)

ok, danke, das hilft mir schonmal.

Aber selbst wenn ich versuche die feste IP an irgendeine andere IP weiterzuleiten (auch feste) funktioniert die Weiterleitung nicht, woran kann das liegen?

Dannke!


----------



## andy72 (28. März 2007)

Hat denn der Rechner bei deinem Provider auch einen DNS-Eintrag ? Wenn nicht, kann das evtl. schwierig werden, da einige DNS-Server im Internet grossen wert auf einen Eintrag zu einem Hostnamen legen, dem die IP zugeordnet ist. Du solltest aber trotzdem die IP Deines Provider-Rechners bei zB DynDNS angeben können ...allenfalls müssen die das DNS-Problem dann lösen


----------



## Roach (28. März 2007)

Dezeit versuche ich einfach von Server A alles an einen Server B weiterzuleiten.
Beide IPs haben entsprechende DNS Einträge...

habe folgendes versucht:

```
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d server_a -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to server_b:80
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p tcp --dst server_b --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-source server_a
```


----------

